# AF after failed ICSI



## Gillybean81 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi girls,

This is my 4th failed ICSI cycle and just have a few questions about the after effects.  On first 2 cycles bleeding started before test day but that clinic didn't have me on a lot of support meds just progesterone. New clinic has me on progesterone and oestrogen. Previous cycle I bleed a few days after neg test. 
This time I started bleeding day after neg test (yesterday). Today I'm in a lot of pain, TBH I'm nearly doubled over with the pain. Now for TMI alert but I'm passing clumps of black tissue. This hasn't happened before, I've passed clots both during normal AF and after failed cycles but never this about of tissue. 
Is this normal? Anyone any tips other than ibuprofen and heat pack for the pain. 
Thanks


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Hi Gillybean

I just saw your last post and this one. Not sure I can offer any advise, but the black tissue your describing sounds like (to put it medically) products of conception having had 3 MC I recall this is what came out on one occassion. But if you've not had a positive test it seems a bit strange? So much is going on with your body it's hard to tell, but I'm not sure you should have any pain either. 
I've just undergone my 3rd cycle this one was a FET. Yesterday I had a faint positive today its negative   so I can sympathise with you. It's just so devistating, I'm sorry to hear your bad news:-( 

May I ask what clinic your with and who did you have your immune bloods been tested by ? Seeing your other post if had me dig out my results I notice you have CD something... My results done have CD anything do you know what that stands for? 

Xx


----------

